# breeding groups



## bluenosebully (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi I'm wandering about how to get a good breeding group. I've been looking at getting a colonie of trophs. And not for sure if its the best to buy a group of 20 from a single supplier? I'm still thinking hard about a WC group where the genetics would be far apart. But if I buy from a singgle place it would be brother to sister and could use advice on if this is any good it def. Doesn't sound good but could use a more experienced persons guidance. thanks


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

You'll find some good help on here for this. You could potentially pick types of fish with colors or traits you want to breed through to make your own signature look. I'm not sure how easy/hard/possible this is though. This is just something i've learned in biology. lol


----------

